# Info on which smoker would be a better buy.  ( update)



## bullfalls2012 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi guys I am looking to buy a smoker and been looking at Home Depot and down to 2 of them and was just wondering what would be a better smoker to purchase   Hers the first one


Smoke Hollow Deluxe Barrel Style Smoker/Charcoal Grill Model:# SH36208-DS

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Smoke-Holl...e-Smoker-Charcoal-Grill-SH36208-DS/203223812/

Or 


Char-Broil Longhorn Offset Smoker Model:# 12201747

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Char-Broil-Longhorn-Offset-Smoker-12201747/203340456/



If you could please let me know soon going to be a Christmas present 


Thanks tommy


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 29, 2013)

I had a longhorn when they were still made by Oklahoma joe. Char-broil bought them out a while back and quality went down hill, I've heard this multiple times. I don't know anything about the smoke hollow however. 

Ultimately you want to choose the one that fits your needs and wants and also complies with your budget. If you get what you want at a price your happy with...that's all that matters.  

If price is important look at the Webber Smokey Mountain. Usually around $299. As close as a set it and forget charcoal smoker your going to find. A lot of good Q has come off of a WSM. 

Above all else...just remember to HAVE FUN!


----------



## bullfalls2012 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info I ha e about a 450.00 to 600.00 price range and this would be my first smoker and don't really know a whole lot about them got most of my info off YouTube  my first choice was the longhorn then they ran out of them and told me the smoke hollow was the next one up from it and so was going o go with that one now I notice they have both of them in stock


----------



## dj54 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have an Oklahoma joe longhorn smoker and just love it. I got it from Academy. Craftmans ship is good, and made from heavy guage steel to last a lifetime. Temp control is easy and i love to cook on it.The grates are porceline covered and also very heavy guage. Cold smoked bacon on it and just about 
anything else. For the money this would be my choice. The only upgrade I did was to change out the one thermometer with two tru tel thermometer. Hope this helps you make up your mind.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 29, 2013)

dj54 said:


> I have an Oklahoma joe longhorn smoker and just love it. I got it from Academy. Craftmans ship is good, and made from heavy guage steel to last a lifetime. Temp control is easy and i love to cook on it.The grates are porceline covered and also very heavy guage. Cold smoked bacon on it and just about
> anything else. For the money this would be my choice. The only upgrade I did was to change out the one thermometer with two tru tel thermometer. Hope this helps you make up your mind.



I wasn't aware of Acadamy selling OK Joes? Old Country was the brand of smoker they sell, I thought?


----------



## dj54 (Nov 29, 2013)

I take that back, now that I rethink it I got it at Lowes. I just looked at some at academy and home depot. Look at lowes if you have one close or look online.


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it a newer OK Joe? I checked one out at lowes when I picked up a new weber charcoal chimney and they seemed very flimsy and "light". The OK Joe I had was bought second hand from the original owner and that thing was built like a tank, heavy as all get out. I hated to get ride of it but I'm stepping up to a Lang.


----------



## bullfalls2012 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah I believe it's a newer one that Home Depot sells


----------



## waterboy12 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm sure it will cook food just fine but will not give years and years of use like a heavier made one will. You can also do mods like, gaskets and tunning plates and charcoal baskets..etc that will make it perform much better. Academy sports sells an Old Country Wrangler for $499 that's made out if 3/16 steel and is a great bang for the buck in your price range.  It's a horizontal offset stick burner like the OK Joe but made much heavier. I would certainly give it a look before you pull the trigger.


----------



## buttburner (Dec 4, 2013)

have one of the newer OK Joes.

Its not flimsy and light at all. It weighs almost 300 lbs.

I have had mine almost a year now, I love it.













IMG_0454.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## bullfalls2012 (Dec 12, 2013)

So I ended up going with the Smoke Hollow Deluxe Barrel Style Smoker/Charcoal Grill Model:# SH36208-DS
Because I got a good deal on it I think. At first I made my mind with the  ok joes and when I called Home Depot to place my order the lady told me they was out and wasn't going to get anymore in which it was 476.00 and that was in my price range then she told me that the smoke hollow was the next one up and she said it was 600.00 I told her that was a little to much for me right now so she said since I was going to buy the ok joes she would give my the smoke hollow for the same price so I got the 600.00 smoker for 476.00 plus free shipping... Tonight I fired it up for the first time to season it and get it ready I went ahead the other day and tried to seal all the gaps I. The doors that I could see and notice I only missed a few spots but it did good so far held temp pretty good I let it season this evening for about 4 hours I got to get me some tuning plates made for it and I should be set for New Years when I do my first real smoke... Thanks all for the help


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 12, 2013)

grats on your new addiction....  eeerrrrrr...  smoker I meant....  next thing you'll want to get is a good digital thermometer... as the stock therms are usually off by up to 50`.....   the Maverick ET 732 would be a good choice...  but they also have a new model out... the ET 733...  it has a few more features than the 732.....   

good luck with your first smoke....


----------

